# Moving Lights with adjustable shutters



## Esoteric (Apr 23, 2013)

So I have never used a moving light with shutters other than Vari Lites. But this client doesn't have $8000 to spend per spot. Do any other manufacturers make moving lights with remote shutters?

Mike


----------



## chausman (Apr 23, 2013)

MAC Viper Performance (coming soon).

But I don't know anything about price.


----------



## xander (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know of any out there that are going to be much cheaper, but a few more are the Martin MACIII Performance, ETC Revolution with shutter module, and Robe's MMX Blade (discharge) and DLS Profile (LED). I've never used the Robes so I can't speak to their performance.

-Tim


----------



## Esoteric (Apr 23, 2013)

I like Robe gear. Just not sure of the price.


----------



## rochem (Apr 23, 2013)

Clay Paky profiles do. Maybe the 700 Profile might be in your budget?

Alternatively, do you really need four individual shutters? A cheat I often use on VL3000s is to spec a 1/4 shutter gobo (such as AP2114) in the rotating wheel, so then I can throw a shutter in where needed. You can zoom and rotate it to make pretty much any cut.

MR


----------



## Esoteric (Apr 23, 2013)

700 profile is in the same price range as the Vari-Lites.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2013)

Esoteric said:


> 700 profile is in the same price range as the Vari-Lites.



Well, looks like you are looking for used Mac 2k Performance then.... Unless you are going chinese your pretty much stuck. Framing shutters are pretty much the icing on the cake of the more high end fixtures... you won't find it in a cheap fixture.


----------



## Judge (Apr 24, 2013)

There is a new Robe washlight out with internal barndoors, the Robin DLF wash. Cheaper than Martin and Vari*Lite but still quite pricey. It looks good, and Robe gear is bright and reliable so worth considering.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 24, 2013)

Esoteric said:


> I like Robe gear. Just not sure of the price.



The OP asked about fixtures with shutters. The MAC700's do not have shutters.

The OP also was concerned about price, which I assume is oriented towards the VL3000 series. 

The VL 1000 series have shutters and are priced in the $5,000 to $6,000 range.


----------



## rochem (Apr 24, 2013)

SteveB said:


> The VL 1000 series have shutters and are priced in the $5,000 to $6,000 range.



Oh, I figured he wanted a functional light with shutters inside it. If VL1000s are on the table, might I suggest this type of shutters?

Mostly kidding. But if you do go with VL1Ks, go with the Arc variety. You can always put Roscosun in front of the fixture to warm it up, but the Tungsten just doesn't punch through at all. And be sure to get a few spare ballasts.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 24, 2013)

SteveB said:


> The OP asked about fixtures with shutters. The MAC700's do not have shutters.
> 
> The OP also was concerned about price, which I assume is oriented towards the VL3000 series.
> 
> The VL 1000 series have shutters and are priced in the $5,000 to $6,000 range.



He was talking about the clay paky 700 series, not the mac700 series.


----------



## Esoteric (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I forgot about the MAC2K. So is the VL1000 tungsten a bad unit? I have only used the arcs before, but this is a 60' throw in a not very bright space.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 24, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> He was talking about the clay paky 700 series, not the mac700 series.



Oh, so the (Clay Paky) Alpha Profile 700, vs. the (Martin) MAC 700 Profile. 

Too much similar and imprecise terminology being thrown about, makes my head spin. 

The Alpha Profile 700 looks like a nice unit, as BTW, but my experience pricing the CP units is that are WAY expensive.


----------



## rochem (Apr 24, 2013)

Esoteric said:


> Thanks guys. I forgot about the MAC2K. So is the VL1000 tungsten a bad unit? I have only used the arcs before, but this is a 60' throw in a not very bright space.



Where is this show? Where I come from, VL3500s rent for the same rate as Mac 2K Performances, and Clay Paky Alpha 700s are significant cheaper - usually a bit lower than a VL2500 Spot, as that's their competition. 

I wouldn't even consider a VL1000TS for a 60' throw. The fixture only zooms down to 19 degrees, so you won't get a field any smaller than around 20'. If memory serves, the Tungsten unit is only around [-]half[/-] 57% as bright as the Arc unit. Using the numbers from the manual, at a 60' throw, you would only get 65 footcandles at the stage when zoomed all the way in - and this drops off quickly as you start to run in shutters and color.


----------



## Esoteric (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. It is an installation in North Texas.


----------



## xander (Apr 24, 2013)

I programmed a show once with VL1KTSs and the designer tried to use them for something around 60+ feet. In my head, I was like, 'somebody didn't do their math,' and then he wanted to put a color in them and I almost laughed out loud. 1Ks are for a 15-20' throw MAX.

-Tim


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I like using the clay paky alphas. They have a nice framing system. A good budget solution is to get some Martin Pal 1200 (not the FX version) they are moving mirror and also make a great wash.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2013)

TimMiller said:


> ... A good budget solution is to get some Martin PAL [*P*rofile *A*utomated *L*uminaire] 1200 (not the FX version) they are moving mirror and also make a great wash.


Shirley you can't be serious? 'Twas the first, circa 1994, profile moving light equipped with framing shutters. Huge, heavy, dim, slow, and tempermental, not unlike like myself.


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I use them for side lights and washes. I have worked with much dimmer lights and you can find them for less than 1200 what other moving fixture, especially 1200 watts can you get for that price range? Also you can convert them to a spot light. Yes they are not as fast as some fixtures but I have never had a problem of them not being able to get to a point fast enough.


----------

